# WTB: Two piece Lamiglas Honey surf rod



## Specks_247_yum (Sep 18, 2017)

Hey y'all,

First time on the forum. Glad to be here. Looking for a two piece fiberglas surf rod. I modified a Dam Quick Super 270, and looking for a 11'-13' surf rod to pair it with. Looking for a Lamiglas Honey fiberglass two piece. Let me know if you'd like to part with one. Name your price.

Thanks,
Adam


----------

